# Colt Machine Gun - 1914



## Bill Smy (7 Jan 2001)

Bill Rawlings wrote in his book, Surviving Trench Warfare: Technology in the Canadian Corps, 1914-1918, that the the gun had a fifteen man crew. Can anyone direct me to the war establishment for a 1914 CEF infantry battalion which would give me the line detail for the crew. I am also interested in obtaining any information on the characteristics, photo, employment of the gun in action, training manual, etc


----------



## reg1 (10 Jan 2001)

maybe what he ment to say that ther was about 15 to 20 men in a troop and each troop had 1 col machine gun. the only thing i can see with a 15 man crew is a siege artillery peice or larger, i maybe wrong. again good luck and ubique.


----------



## reg1 (10 Jan 2001)

maybe what he ment to say that ther was about 15 to 20 men in a troop and each troop had 1 col machine gun. the only thing i can see with a 15 man crew is a siege artillery peice or larger, i maybe wrong. again good luck and ubique.         ps try again the museum


----------



## reg1 (10 Jan 2001)

more info;  called browning - colt  (1895/1914) american: nicknamed "potatodigger" from swinging lever below, the trypod having one leg longer then the other two because it had a seet so you can sit and fire the gun.30,-06.and other calibers wieght 101lb(45.8kg).400-500rpm. gasop. belt fed. air cooled. i hope this helps


----------



## JRMACDONALD (18 Jan 2001)

SMY- you piqued my interest. went snooping thru my library. I have in my possesion four trg manuals circa 1914-15 on MG trg. I wont part with them ( from my grand dad), but specify what info you need , and i can probably help you.


----------



## Bloggins (18 Jan 2001)

Bill, this is based on a _very_ vague memory, so I may go down in flames over this one, but I seem to recall that there is a semi-armoured carrier on display in the War Museum that mounts Colts. I also seem to recollect that Colts were distributed to the MG Batallions until replaced by the Vickers later in the war. So looking at an INF Bn‘s establishment may not help you... Anyone want to correct my memory on this?

Cheers, Bloggins.


----------

